
Show HN: Js-cookie – An open source cookie API derived from jQuery cookie - fagnerbrack
https://github.com/js-cookie/js-cookie/#readme
======
fagnerbrack
This library was born when we decided to remove the jquery dependency from
jquery-cookie. Since then it was entirely built on community feedback,
including every line of the documentation.

The source code is not very legible, but that's a conscious decision made to
decrease the gzipped size of the minified file.

Also, we have 100% practical integration test coverage (because the cost is
small), even for AMD/UMD and every character that is disallowed in RFC 6265.

